
There's more than $10B in demand for Snap's hot IPO - jasondc
http://www.businessinsider.com/theres-more-than-10-billion-in-demand-for-snaps-hot-ipo-2017-2
======
fullshark
I am baffled. I got Facebook's IPO (and invested) but I just don't get this.

